# Which portable sat nav?



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Hi guys n gals,

My new car doesn't have sat nav built in so I was considering buying one that I can just keep in my glove compartment and use as and when.

Just wondering which is the best one out there at the moment.

Would help if it was rechargeable and also usable through a cigarette lighter if needs be.

Thanks in advance

James


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Snooper Indago looks good, plenty of favourable write ups and doubles up as a speed scamera warning device - neat and portable with good build quality.

http://www.snooperdirect.com/

Can be picked up for around Â£350.

Or the TomTom's, see group buy thread. Loved by many and hated by me! First trip using it on a "test" it attempted o take me down 1 no entry road and 1 no right turn road (not recent changes). I think the mapping is suspect.

Road Angel have their new Navigation / combined camera warning unit available soon (thread on the main forum) pre-order for Â£250!! Bargain if they've sorted out the sat lock problems that plagued the first version

Dave


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm very tempted myself with the Snooper Indago, small and compact with many features inc camera detection built in.
A few mates have the Tom Tom and tbh they all have had issues with them.

Jonah


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If you will only be using it now and again what about the Gamin i3 for Â£130 some times you can get them for Â£100


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I was thinking of a pda based one any ideas ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> I was thinking of a pda based one any ideas ?


HevNav :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously, only been on 1 scenic route - unfortunately with a load of TT's at my bum :roll:. I use Tom Tom Nav 3, does all I need it to do.

Hev x


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Have got the baby Tom Tom. No major problems using it, only my arms are not long enough to ttouch the screen when I'm driving and have it on the dash board (not that I would do such a thing being a law abiding citizen...  ) and also I have difficulites sometime getting the bloody holder to stick to the curved window of the TT.

When I was looking, the general advice I got was that it is easier to use a Tom Tom original based thingy rather than a PDA one. Tom Tom is a good system however.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

The new tom tom range is quite good with the buddy system and stuff. The 910 I think it is has loads of features


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> The new tom tom range is quite good with the buddy system and stuff. The 910 I think it is has loads of features


Might go for the 910 as it had the us maps included plus bluetooth and mp3s


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Just ordered a 910 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

tom tom 700 remote, speed cameras, bluetooth, not had any problem's ( so far )


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've had a 910 for 6 weeks or so. I previously had TomTom on a Tungsten T3.

It's a really good piece of kit. DOn't dismiss the text to speach feature as a gimmick. It works extremely well and adds a whole heap more to easy and safe navigation.

Having it read out traffic, weather and incoming SMS's is a real benefit as is using it as a Bluetooth handsfree solution.

I've very limited knowledge of the non-TomTom units so can't compare but on it's own the 910 is top drawer. I'm just waiting for the TMC receiver which is due in Q3.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I've had a 910 for 6 weeks or so. I previously had TomTom on a Tungsten T3.
> 
> It's a really good piece of kit. DOn't dismiss the text to speach feature as a gimmick. It works extremely well and adds a whole heap more to easy and safe navigation.
> 
> ...


Whats a TMC receiver Scotty?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's so you can get free to air traffic updates rather than subscribing and also paying for your GRPS connection.

HERE


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

cheers Scotty


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

I see that the TT910 camera databse is a subscription service. If you don't subscribe can you still use the database for ever and a day (i.e. you only subscribe if you want an up to date database ?)

Same question goes for the Snooper.

Can't decide which of the 2 to go for.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Snooper Indago ...see this thread (page 2) some good deals seem to be available <Â£300.00 new.

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 265132&h=0

Also mention of of probs with TT910 in the same section :?

Dave


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Dr.Phibes said:


> I see that the TT910 camera databse is a subscription service. If you don't subscribe can you still use the database for ever and a day (i.e. you only subscribe if you want an up to date database ?)
> 
> Same question goes for the Snooper.
> 
> Can't decide which of the 2 to go for.


I got the 910 for Â£422 from currys with the help of free delivery and Â£25 vouchers from Rpoints and 5% cashback from Egg


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Stay away from the Navman 520. Biggest piece of [email protected] I have ever used.

Going on ebay soon !


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

MagNav has arrived :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> MagNav has arrived :lol:


would be better if it had uk maps :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > MagNav has arrived :lol:
> ...


and you gave HevNav stick :!: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


I'm sure its something simple( like not having the maps loaded :evil: ) It 'll be fine as soon as the helpline opens


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Snooper Indago ...see this thread (page 2) some good deals seem to be available <Â£300.00 new.
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 265132&h=0
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Dave. Have read many other posts of people having problems with the 910 so decided against that. However have read only good things about the Tom Tom One and its a lot cheaper too.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


Just a simple setting change and away we go


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Anyone got a poi with Shell on?


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

i recently bought a hp hav 400 , very much like tom tom but with out the cost
I believe you can get them on ebay for 130 worth a look
and if you want tom tom sat nav can be loaded to the nav 400


----------

